# sick cockatiel-please help



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

For the first time I have a parrot in my care. This sweetie was given to me last night because he is sick and the owners were at loss as of what to do with him.
They have had him for two years, he was an only bird very pampered and very well cared for. 
A week ago he stopped eating, drinking, talking and playing. He is sleeping most of the time on his heating pad.
He didn't eat much during the past week as the owners couldn't handle the tube feeding, so he is definately starved and lost a lot of weight.
They did however give him injectable Baytril.
Last night I fed him 6cc's of Kaytee formula. His droppings are blackish and very small.
I am thinking of starting him also on Nystatin. 
Please help me get this sweet bird healthy again.

Reti


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Sound like he is bleeding inside or something (black droppings) and I don't know anything about these type of birds and I sure hope someone comes on the thread to help you for this does not sound good. Is there a Avian vet near you on Sundays ??? I sure hope re of the rehabb people come on line and help you soon--I feel helpless for I don't know what to tell you---.. c.hert


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for your reply. Yes, there is an avian vet BUT it will cost me 170 emergency fee just to open the door for me, plus 360 the routine labs, plus whatever he will be doing. I cannot pay him. I have to do the best I can for him here by myself.

Reti


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

How about a cockatiel society do you have any of those or anything? How much is the vet fee on a regular day just maybe to diaganose without the expensive testing..and I sure hope someone comes on this thread to help you soon or maybe a less expensive test or something ..Any sanctuaries near you for birds.....c.hert


----------



## sesamestick (Dec 4, 2008)

Reti.... check your PM's


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm sorry, Reti, and don't have much to add. Sesame will likely be a big help so I was glad to see her post! I am assuming there is a reason the owners can't take him to the vet. I don't know if you have this in FL but I just had to use an emergency credit care service for our cat's vet bill. They give you a payment plan for six months at zero interest for emergencies such as this. Our vet told us about it. You might see if that's an option for the owners; I don't mean for you. I sure hope something works out and I'm sorry you have to deal with this, poor little bird.

I found the place I used to open a credit account to help pay my vet bill, and it took five minutes to fill out and get approved.
http://www.carecredit.com/

And here is another place that does the same thing: http://www.petcard.ca/


Try calling her maybe:
http://www.acstiels.com/Clubs/clubs.html

Also a list of bird rescues in FL:
*http://www.birdtoyoutlet.com/Bird-Rescues/bird-rescues_f.htm*

scroll down to FL
http://cockatielrescue.org/index.php?page=Find+Bird+Rescues+and+Sanctuaries


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you MJ. I have this credit card (the care card) I used it for my dentist and some of my pets, now it is still almost maxed out.
Anyways, the bird didn't make it. I took a nap and when I woke up he had passed away. I can't believe it and I am sorry for him he had to pass in a strange place. He should have been with his beloved owners. I am so heartbroken.

Reti


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

You did all you could. As usual! They should have taken him to the vet when they first noticed he was sick. It's not your fault. You're not a vet. You don't even know anything about cockatiels, what could you be expected to do?? Not trying to say they're bad pet owners, I very much understand when someone can't pay a vet bill, but sometimes we just have to do what we have to do and figure out a way. You do it. I do it. Most pet owners do. I'm sorry they gave him to you when you have no experience with 'tiels, when he needed vet care, and when it was too late by the time he got to you anyway. They first noticed signs A WEEK AGO!!!!! And that means the bird was probably sick for a good week before that, they're SO good at hiding symptoms of illness. A week ago or at the very least three or four days ago they should have taken him to the vet. I've had a cockatiel for three years and would have no idea what to do with one like the one you had, other than get it to a vet. I am very sorry this was put on you and I'm of course sorry for your friends who I know didn't want this to end this way. That bird sounded like he was bleeding internally if he had black stools and there was nothing you could do about it short of operating on him. This is why we have emergency vets. It is a terrible shame but not your fault but I know it still hurts very much.


----------



## sesamestick (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm sorry you had to experience his death, Reti. The owners simply waited too long to get him some help and you caught the brunt of the sadness. It is never easy to lose them, but for some, it is just too late to save them.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am still very saddened, I didn't stop one minute thinking about this sweet baby all night at work.
Thank you for support. I wish those darn vets didn't cost an arm and a leg and he would have gotten the help he deserved. He was probably sick for a long time.

Reti


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Reti,
Tiels are little devils when it comes to pulling apart and swallowing small pieces of their toys. Possibly that is what happened with this kid. And if so, then you have to wonder what the metal used in construction of the toy was, and if this kid was possibly poisoned by metal. Baby Beep's toys were thoroughly inspected before going in to his cage, for materials used and strength. No toys from China, for sure, due to toxic metals. I check his toys frequently for signs of wear and tear.
Daryl


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

At least he is in peace now and no longer in pain. A tragedy all around. I'm sorry it's so hard for you. Daryl, that is *very *good advice. You would think that toys that are sold for birds are, of course, safe. Not always the case. Even had one of my parakeets catch her leg band on a hanging toy designed for parakeets. I hope you get some peace too over this Reti.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you everyone. Unfortunately we will know what was wrong with him, but yeah, at least he is not suffering anymore.
I am not surprised, if children's toys are not safe sure we cannot expect pet toys to be safe. How sad.

Reti


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I hate certain pigeon toys as well as dog toys with those squeakers in them because they are all dangerous and to give you an example I have six diamond doves and I put in a real nice swing with cloth wrapping to keep the bird safe and hung it in their cages and the thing that I never noticed about it was a hook large enough holding it to the chained that hooked to the top of the cage. Well my bird decided to roost on the very top of the swing because they go up high in the cage and one time I saw him put his head through the large hook and get stuck and he pulled his head out----wow--he could have hung...so I immediately took it out and fixed all of them by removing all the large hooks...It amazing how stuff can happen and one needs to really be on the look out for dangers in caring for their birds...c.hert


----------

